

Debugging Firefox 7 with gdb, fixing the bug, and submitting a patch - nkurz
http://cheater.posterous.com/hacking-firefox

======
cheatercheater
...with a bonus rant on FOSS! I have expanded the part after the asterism
quite much after initially posting, it talks about Mozilla's and generally
FOSS business practices in relation to the OS dev community. This might end up
being split off into a separate article, but I think the steps I did when
debugging are important as an illustration of what I talk about in the further
comments.

